# Coding a V70.0 as dx for a 99202-99205, 99212-99215????



## cglasg2151 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dr wants to code some exams as V70.0 well exams, using a ov code.  not a physical. can this be done???? help please!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 31, 2012)

No why does he want to do this when there is a visit code for the general exam?


----------



## cglasg2151 (Dec 31, 2012)

people come in more than once a year saying ins will only pay if it is preventative. very frustrating!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 31, 2012)

They come in more than once for a preventive?  Or for something else.  If they are truely coming in for a preventive more than once then you must code it as a preventive and the patient must pay.  This is a benefit issue.  You cannot code an encounter as something it is not to force a pyment from the payer.  If the patient has a once a year benefit and they seek that service more than once a year, then they owe for the encounter.


----------



## cglasg2151 (Dec 31, 2012)

that is what i thought, just wanted to make sure, thank you!!


----------

